# [SOLVED] syslog-ng nie loguje pppoe-server

## kacper

cześć

Postanowiłem zainstalować pppoe-server, wg opisów znalezionych w internecie po instalacji server powinien coś pokazywać w logach niestety u mnie logi milczą. Może ktoś z was ma pppoe i podzieli się konfiguracją sysloga albo konfiguracja pppoe.  Od razu mówię, że jak odpaliłem pppd to zaczęło logować, ale pppoe za nic nie chce  :Sad: 

U mnie to tak wygląda :

```

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/ppp-2.4.4-r23  USE="activefilter atm dhcp eap-tls ipv6 pam -gtk -mppe-mppc -radius" 0 kB

[ebuild   R   ] net-dialup/rp-pppoe-3.8-r2  USE="-X" 0 kB

```

```

sinet ~ # cat /etc/ppp/pppoe-server-options 

require-chap

ms-dns 192.168.5.1

ms-dns 194.204.152.34

mtu 1472

mru 1472

lcp-echo-interval 50

lcp-echo-failure 20 

debug

```

Dodałem tu nawet parametr 'logfile /var/log/ppp.log', ale to nic nie dało. 

```

sinet ~ # cat /etc/syslog-ng/syslog-ng.conf

options { long_hostnames(off); sync(0); };

source src { unix-stream("/dev/log"); internal(); };

source kernsrc { file("/proc/kmsg"); };

destination authlog { file("/var/log/auth.log"); };

destination syslog { file("/var/log/syslog"); };

destination cron { file("/var/log/cron.log"); };

destination daemon { file("/var/log/daemon.log"); };

destination kern { file("/var/log/kern.log"); };

destination lpr { file("/var/log/lpr.log"); };

destination user { file("/var/log/user.log"); };

destination uucp { file("/var/log/uucp.log"); };

destination ppp { file("/var/log/ppp.log"); };

destination mail { file("/var/log/mail.log"); };

destination mailinfo { file("/var/log/mail.info"); };

destination mailwarn { file("/var/log/mail.warn"); };

destination mailerr { file("/var/log/mail.err"); };

destination local0 { file("/var/log/local0.log"); };

destination local1 { file("/var/log/local1.log"); };

destination all { file("/var/log/all.log"); };

destination newscrit { file("/var/log/news/news.crit"); };

destination newserr { file("/var/log/news/news.err"); };

destination newsnotice { file("/var/log/news/news.notice"); };

destination debug { file("/var/log/debug"); };

destination messages { file("/var/log/messages"); };

destination console { usertty("root"); };

destination console_all { file("/dev/tty12"); };

filter f_auth { facility(auth); };

filter f_authpriv { facility(auth, authpriv); };

filter f_syslog { not facility(authpriv, mail) and not match(ppp.*LCP); };

filter f_cron { facility(cron); };

filter f_daemon { facility(daemon); };

filter f_kern { facility(kern); };

filter f_lpr { facility(lpr); };

filter f_mail { facility(mail) and not match (imapd); };

filter f_user { facility(user); };

filter f_uucp { facility(cron); };

filter f_ppp { program(ppp); };

filter f_news { facility(news); };

filter f_debug { not facility(auth, authpriv, news, mail) and not match(ppp.*LCP); };

filter f_messages { level(info..warn) 

   and not facility(auth, authpriv, mail, news); };

filter f_emergency { level(emerg); };

filter f_info { level(info); };

filter f_notice { level(notice); };

filter f_warn { level(warn); };

filter f_crit { level(crit); };

filter f_err { level(err); };

log { source(src); filter(f_authpriv); destination(authlog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_syslog); destination(syslog); };

log { source(src); filter(f_cron); destination(cron); };

log { source(src); filter(f_daemon); destination(daemon); };

log { source(kernsrc); filter(f_kern); destination(kern); };

log { source(src); filter(f_lpr); destination(lpr); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); destination(mail); };

log { source(src); filter(f_user); destination(user); };

log { source(src); filter(f_uucp); destination(uucp); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_info); destination(mailinfo); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_warn); destination(mailwarn); };

log { source(src); filter(f_mail); filter(f_err); destination(mailerr); };

log { source(src); filter(f_news); filter(f_crit); destination(newscrit); };

log { source(src); filter(f_news); filter(f_err); destination(newserr); };

log { source(src); filter(f_news); filter(f_notice); destination(newsnotice); };

log { source(src); filter(f_debug); destination(debug); };

log { source(src); filter(f_messages); destination(messages); };

log { source(src); filter(f_emergency); destination(console); };

log { source(src); filter(f_ppp); destination(ppp); };

log { source(src); destination(console_all); };

log { source(src); destination(all); };

sinet ~ # 

```

A pppoe-server odpalam tak : 

```

pppoe-server -I eth0 -C SiNET -S TEST -L 192.168.5.1 -N 1024 -k

```

----------

## kacper

No dobra, musiałem korzystać z jakieś bardzo starej polskiej dokumentacji bo w niej od razu serwer komunikował w logach, że się uruchamia, a w tej wersji co posiadam robi to dopiero po próbie nawiązania połączenia.

Więc wszystko jest ok  :Smile: 

----------

